# autotrail extended warranty, worth it??



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, my warranty is about to run out and i have been offered a two year extension for £350. what are your views on this and what would you do? regards sean


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Read all the small print and judge whether the likliehood of any claim is worth more than £350.

If you require peace of mind take it, after reading the small print of course.

regards

dave p


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

cheers dave, will give it a good read and then decide. all the best sean


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This was my experience and a comment from John's Cross regarding warranties. Further posts on the subject and on similar ones for cars , is that they are a waste of money. Check what is excluded and what labour rates will apply in the event that work is required. i couldn't find a reputable garage who would work to the Warranty companies rates.
www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-52588-.html


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

cheers rayc, i think i'll leave it . i really cant be bothered with these companies trying to wriggle out of paying. as far as i'm concerned you pay your money for a service and i would expect that would be that. never mind i'll find a use for the cash down in spain during the winter!!! all the best sean


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stick the £350 in premium bonds.

If anything goes wrong you can cash them in to pay for repairs, if not at the end of the 2 years you get your money back. (You might even get a win on them, then if its big enough you can buy another NEW MH and not have to worry for a few years!!!)


----------

